# Prometeus Guitars 12 string ERB.



## ixlramp (Feb 9, 2013)

I just saw this, looks like the .254 has arrived. Apparently it will be for sale soon in Europe and not expensive, this company specialises in simple more affordable ERBs. Photos like this remind me i have a fetish for lots of strings 

https://www.facebook.com/prometeusguitars
http://www.prometeusguitars.com/

EDIT This bass is unfinished.


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 9, 2013)

What are the specs on that bad boy?


----------



## lettsbasses (Feb 9, 2013)

A great guy with some cool designs. Here's his facebook page. He doesn't have a website though. 
http://www.facebook.com/prometeusguitars?ref=ts&fref=ts
and to balance things out here's mine also 
Lettsbasses | Facebook


----------



## JamesRGoodall (Feb 9, 2013)

Prometeus needs to put out some better pics of that bass! The black and white is just teasing  I love his designs though. More rugged looking and quite contradictory to the typical boutique stylings of ERBS


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 9, 2013)

lettsbasses said:


> Lettsbasses | Facebook



Duuuuude! You NEED to put a thread in the dealer section on here so we can ask you a bunch of questions! Like about the...oh, say, 13 STRING?!


----------



## facepalm66 (Feb 10, 2013)

I'd love to own one, however, I have no clue what I'd do with it, actually. 

Probably play enter sandman


----------



## Prometeus (Feb 10, 2013)

Uh... sorry for the delay, guys. The picture is bad 'cause I only take decent ones for finished instruments... and this one is still rough (needs sanding and finish).
The specs?

34" scale
24 frets
Wengé fingerboard
Padouk neck
Zebrawood toneblock
Figured Ovangkol wings
2 "Firekeeper" single coils with Ceramic magnets, medium impedance
passive volume/volume/tone controls on Bartolini booster
The spacing at bridge is 15.5mm. Actually tuned G# - Eb. 

I do have a website (www.prometeusguitars.com) but Aruba and wordpress literally erased all the contents... it will be back online soon - for now it redirects you to the FB page.
I started planning a 13 but I found out it wouldn't have been the first 13 in the world, there are a few out there. And even if I laid down a couple of scale length designs I still haven't found the best recipe... the nut is too angled (making the first position pretty uncomfortable) or the end of the fingerboard is so angled that the body would look too weird, even for my tastes 
The 12 strings is the last of its kind... I'm revolutioning my building system and expecially the pickups department.


----------



## Prometeus (Feb 27, 2013)

Site is now working! Looks like there are a few guys interested in the 12. I'm so glad I didn't make it bigger, I really hate that wimpy .007" string!


----------



## TolerancEJ (Feb 28, 2013)

Prometeus said:


> Uh... sorry for the delay, guys. The picture is bad 'cause I only take decent ones for finished instruments... and this one is still rough (needs sanding and finish).
> The specs?
> 
> 34" scale
> ...


 
Well, you could make 14-string, non-coursed ERBs.


----------



## TolerancEJ (Feb 28, 2013)

@Prometeus - Those prices are incredible. Unless I'm misinterpreting your pricing page, the price for 8-strings through 12-strings has no price difference. Please correct me if I'm mistaken. (Currency Exchange rates always fluctuate, but as of today 1750 EUROs, works out to approximately $2200+ in Canada and US.)

Link to pricing page
Prometeus Guitars


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Feb 28, 2013)

What the actual fuck. That lowest string is HUGE!


----------



## Prometeus (Feb 28, 2013)

Seven-eight strings bass: 1500 / Eight to fourteen strings bass: 1750

7 and 8 cost the same. From eight to fourteen the price is more or less the same... but being custom instruments the projects must be discussed for a final price. The real difference between 8 and 12, for example is 50 of strings, probably 50 of saddles/tuners... so a total of 100 or less. A bit more wood won't make a difference for me.


----------



## TolerancEJ (Feb 28, 2013)

Prometeus said:


> Seven-eight strings bass: 1500 / Eight to fourteen strings bass: 1750
> 
> 7 and 8 cost the same. From eight to fourteen the price is more or less the same... but being custom instruments the projects must be discussed for a final price. The real difference between 8 and 12, for example is 50 of strings, probably 50 of saddles/tuners... so a total of 100 or less. A bit more wood won't make a difference for me.


 
Phenomenal!


----------



## Prometeus (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm only being practical. The big brands ask for a pretty big upcharge when they go up to 5 or 6 strings. 'Cause they have to make new templates and modify machines to make them. Since I make every part of my basses (including the flatwork for the pickups!) a bass with an extra strings doesn't cost much more than a smaller one. Once you go over 6 the strings make most of the different. An extra tuner or two won't really make me ask for a grand more... it would be treating the players like fools. Something big brands are glad to do.


----------



## Prometeus (Apr 13, 2013)

I finally finished the beast, only needs a proper nut and logo.

This album should be visible even if you don't have a facebook account... but let me know if you have troubles. 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...073741828.100001778717655&type=1&l=472da704b6


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 13, 2013)

That's beautiful and amazing! What's it tuned to? Straight fourths? And what's the string spacing?


----------



## Prometeus (Apr 13, 2013)

Thank you! It's actually tuned in fourths, yes, from G#00 to Eb. But I guess it could work well from B to F# to give a bit more tension to the .254".


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Apr 13, 2013)

Jeez, talk about electrical cable for strings. 
How many truss rods does it take to keep this neck straight? Steel rebar?

Still, it's beautiful, I'd love to see a gallery of the pics.


----------



## Prometeus (Apr 13, 2013)

It has 2 rods but they're set to 0, the neck can keep the tension by itself.
There's a gallery of pictures on facebook and should be viewable even if you don't have an account.


----------



## engage757 (Apr 13, 2013)

that is wild.


----------



## Prometeus (Apr 13, 2013)

Sanding it was wild for sure 
I keep thinking that a 10 is enough, though.


----------



## ixlramp (Apr 13, 2013)

Beautiful ... i've been waiting for this one. First time i've seen the CKS .254 up close too, amazing.

Excellent to read you will be making your own headless tuner system soon


----------



## Durero (Apr 13, 2013)

Prometeus said:


> I started planning a 13 but I found out it wouldn't have been the first 13 in the world, there are a few out there.



Really? Have you seen any actual pics? Any links?

I've been looking for such a thing for many years. Google searches still come up with nothing.


----------



## DrAleksi (Apr 14, 2013)

Lettsbasses in the UK is making a 13 string single course bass. Here's a link to the thread with some pictures
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/bass-guitar-discussion/170429-do-13-string-erbs-exist-4.html


----------



## Winspear (Apr 14, 2013)

I've never seen one completed. But Letts is indeed making one which will belong to Jean Baudin. Jean is also awaiting an additonal 13, not sure where from.

Congrats on finishing this 12, it looks badass!


----------



## Prometeus (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanx! I must say that I'd really love TO AVOID dealing with the Ab string... it's wimpy, it's fragile, lacks volume, snaps easily and needs such a short scale to not explode...
Goodman's staff told me there are several basses bigger than this around, maybe even with 14 strings. But no pictures of them on the net.
I must be honest... I still think that 8 strings is the perfect number.


----------



## ixlramp (Jul 27, 2013)

Nuvolari XII "The evil pope".
Nut was unfinished when this was taken, hence the odd string spacing.
Photo album https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.464203996982220.1073741828.100001778717655&type=1&l=472da704b6
Here's a video sound clip so you can 'hear' that G#00 ...


----------



## Kroaton (Jul 28, 2013)

The instrument itself is ravishingly beautiful but it sounds like it needs another setup, seeing how there's quite a bit of fretbuzz in the clip.


----------

